# Hermit Crabs



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Someone gave me a few hemit crabs, there are five of them, is it okay to put them in my tank with my convicts?


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

what type are they? from my understanding the only underwater hermit crabs are saltwater. there are types of land hermit's that are super popular in the pet hobby right now (Don't but from the mall kiosks! they send them home in way to small of containers and overload them!). do you have any pics?

Becca


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

There is atleast one true Freshwater hermit crab (Clibanarius fonticola)

Acording to WoRMS (World Register of Marine Species ) there have been documented 1 location in the world (on the island of Espiritu Santo, in Vanuatu) in 1990 where there is liveing a species of true freshwater hermitcrabs.

A. McLaughlin & Talbot Murray (1990). "Clibanarius fonticola, new species (Anomura: Paguridea: Diogenidae), from a fresh-water pool on Espiritu Santo, Vanuatu". Journal of Crustacean Biology 10

I would really check up with the mate who gave you the hermits, to be shure it's a freshwater hermit. From what I understand some of the saltwater hermits can and do move and live in freshwater ponds/streams but with 1100 species in the family. It will be a wild guess if they can handel freshwater or not, unless the prev owner/gifter knows.

Hope this is somewhat usefull


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what kind of hermitt crab is this, but it looks like these:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*CoolCichlid*
those cannot go in water, so unless your convict tank is something fancy with half water and half land, then no... don't put them in the tank.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I put them on separate tank.


----------

